# Issues with spped zone lacing



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

*Issues with speed zone lacing*

I have the Burton Ruler boots. They are the 2009 model and I have issues keeping them tight. After about 10 runs or so I need to tighten my upper zone on my lead leg. Anyone else have issues keeping similar boots tight?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I had the same problem. That's why I'm wearing boots with regular laces now.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Rufus said:


> I had the same problem. That's why I'm wearing boots with regular laces now.


can;t beat traditional laces.

and to op..you can duct tape it? :dunno:


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I had the exact same problem. Same year and same model. I don't wear Burton boots for that reason. I had a bitch of a time finding good stiff lace up boots that didn't suck balls (TM2's) so I ended up going with a pair of salomon F22's. Even though they too have a type of rapid laces unlike the regular style I was looking for, at least the hardwear components can be replaced because instead of rivets, they use Philips head screws. If they crap out at least they can be replaced.


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, thanks guys...I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. Next year I'm going for traditional laces.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

So the laces actually slip? Was this a problem from the beginning onwards? Maybe new laces would help. ?


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> So the laces actually slip? Was this a problem from the beginning onwards? Maybe new laces would help. ?


Yes, they slip. I don't think its the lace cables themselves but rather the plastic clamp that holds them in their place. Brand new boots and now that I've seen how this is a problem for others, I don't know why I didn't see it coming.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Not to be a smartass, but you are jamming them in there? When you release them to the front, does it make a pop or click or sorts?

When you tighten them you should put your hand behind the boot while holding the laces and pull it tight. Else it won't lock.

On my Imperials this is a non issue. I have problems releasing them, takes more effort to pop them back out of the plastic.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Put a mark on the laces to make sure they are slipping and it isn't just the boot packing out or the laces stretching. Are your bidings pulling the boots tighter causing the laces to be loose?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I didn't change a thing when I had my rulers. The first 20 or so times out they were fine, no problems. After a while though I'd tighten my boots, they'd be good for a few hours, and then they'd loosen and i'd start to lose edge response. It's the plastic clasp that's mounted on the side of the boot that fails. The boots packed out like crazy too, but I blame that on riding a lot in the rain


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

It's not the boots packing out because that doesn't happen after 3 hours of riding, every time. And it's not the laces either. The top of the boot where the laces should be tight are completely loose


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Further evidence that BOA is better than that Burton "speed lace."

In my experience anyway...


----------



## Longboard (Nov 20, 2010)

Thumbs up to the Boa. I have the duel Boa in Vans Aura. I love them so far. I can't comment on the single Boa systems however.


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

I still have to tighten my boa after every few runs, granted it is really easy to do, but still a little annoying.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

ylnad123 said:


> I still have to tighten my boa after every few runs, granted it is really easy to do, but still a little annoying.


I rarely have to tighten mine, but yes, at least it's SUPER easy and it actually holds at the moment you tighten them... I have DBL BOA btw.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

BOA will hold better, but I received massive pressure points from the BOA system.

Traditional laces are the only way to go as far as I'm concerned. It takes a matter of second longer to lace up, and if you know how to lace up hockey style, they do not come loose.


----------



## Longboard (Nov 20, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> BOA will hold better, but I received massive pressure points from the BOA system.
> 
> Traditional laces are the only way to go as far as I'm concerned. It takes a matter of second longer to lace up, and if you know how to lace up hockey style, they do not come loose.


Did you have the single or double Boa system?


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

are you able to get traditional laces tight around your calf as you could with boa or speed laces?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Double

Vans Cirro. Top of the line boot. Now I have Nike Kaiju and will not be purchasing any other brand until they get on the same level as Nike is. Which may never happen....


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> BOA will hold better, but I received massive pressure points from the BOA system.
> 
> Traditional laces are the only way to go as far as I'm concerned. It takes a matter of second longer to lace up, and if you know how to lace up hockey style, they do not come loose.


I have Cirros and I can't disagree with the pressure point comment, but... I originally had trouble with my front foot right near the pinky toe but realized that my liner was not positioned properly and corrected that... then I felt a little pressure on top of the foot and realized I was winding too tightly.

In the end, I realized it was more of a transitional situation in which I needed to determine how I wear/tighten the cables... since I realized this, I've been good.

I can imagine that Nike is that good... their takeover strategy drives me nuts, but at least they do it well... may have to try to demo some if at all possible.


----------



## Longboard (Nov 20, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Double
> 
> Vans Cirro. Top of the line boot. Now I have Nike Kaiju and will not be purchasing any other brand until they get on the same level as Nike is. Which may never happen....[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Longboard said:


> Doesn't matter what lacing system the boots have as long as they work for you. Congrats on the boots. Hope they work out for you.


You're right.

However I havn't found a speed lace system that's stood the test of time.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

speed lace blows. the laces on them are so thin they are destined to snap.


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Not to be a smartass, but you are jamming them in there? When you release them to the front, does it make a pop or click or sorts?
> 
> When you tighten them you should put your hand behind the boot while holding the laces and pull it tight. Else it won't lock.
> 
> On my Imperials this is a non issue. I have problems releasing them, takes more effort to pop them back out of the plastic.


Yeah I jam them back to insure they're in place. I can hear them pop when I release them. 



john doe said:


> Put a mark on the laces to make sure they are slipping and it isn't just the boot packing out or the laces stretching. Are your bidings pulling the boots tighter causing the laces to be loose?


I'll try that out and mark the laces. I don't tighten my ankle binding too tight, I leave it snug and tighten the toe strap more.


----------

